# Cheese making equipment



## alpineestates

I have way too much milk from my two goats; almost 3 gallons a day. I make a soft cheese out of the excess using buttermilk, rennet, and raw milk. The problem I am having is finding an easy way to put a large batch in a cheesecloth(s.) Is there anything I can get to make this easier and not have 4 cheesecloths hanging from my kitchen cabinet knobs?


----------



## jdavenport

This is what I use for making chevre and skyr: http://artisangeek.com/synthetic-cheesecloth-draining-bag-large/


----------



## SolsticeSun

I would encourage you to look into hard cheeses. You can get some great long term preservation of all that goodness in the form of cheese and it's not as hard as you might think. The cheese press design on Fiasco farm's page is exceptionally simple. I still go back to that press even though I have fancier ones on hand too. A large tomme mold, some cheese cloth or I use plyban so I can toss it when I'm done. Really a pack of MA series culture and Thermophillic A and thermophillic B along with some liquid rennet will cover about 75% of the world's cheese recipes and probably the majority of the ones you eat. We bring in about 2-3 gallons a day, I make 4 -6 gallon batches of cheese twice a week and usually during the same hours I'm doing laundry so multitasking makes it more sensible. 

If you really are opposed to equipment then look at recipes for cheddar curds, feta cheese, paneer- all of those can be made without a press and the cheddar and feta freeze well.

I use artisangeek.com, cheesemaking.com, getculture.com and rarely thecheesemaker.com. All have the basic gear and cultures


----------



## Blaziken

You can buy cheese molds or make your own from inexpensive, 16-ounce plastic tumblers. Perforate each tumbler by running a hot 10-penny nail through the bottom and up the sides in a random pattern. The more small holes, the better the whey drains. Rinse out cups to wash away any plastic residue before you use them.


----------



## Pinky‘s Peeps

SolsticeSun said:


> I would encourage you to look into hard cheeses. You can get some great long term preservation of all that goodness in the form of cheese and it's not as hard as you might think. The cheese press design on Fiasco farm's page is exceptionally simple. I still go back to that press even though I have fancier ones on hand too. A large tomme mold, some cheese cloth or I use plyban so I can toss it when I'm done. Really a pack of MA series culture and Thermophillic A and thermophillic B along with some liquid rennet will cover about 75% of the world's cheese recipes and probably the majority of the ones you eat. We bring in about 2-3 gallons a day, I make 4 -6 gallon batches of cheese twice a week and usually during the same hours I'm doing laundry so multitasking makes it more sensible.
> 
> If you really are opposed to equipment then look at recipes for cheddar curds, feta cheese, paneer- all of those can be made without a press and the cheddar and feta freeze well.
> 
> I use artisangeek.com, cheesemaking.com, getculture.com and rarely thecheesemaker.com. All have the basic gear and cultures


----------

